# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A duhet në dashuri të ketë edhe një dozë xhelozie?

## altruisti_ek84

*A mendoni se nuk ka dashuri pa nje xhelozi te leht por jo ne mbi doz kur behet edhe semundje.*

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Ne dashuri ka gjithmon xhelozi , por xhelozia duhet te jet me karare  :shkelje syri:  se po qe xhelozi e tepruas aha sesh e gjat dashuria.

----------


## elsaa

A duhet te kete xhelozi ?
 E pse u dashka ? Cfare dobie i sjell dashurise xhelozia ? 
Xhelozia lind vet me dashurine , dhe per mendimin tim nuk eshte aspak pozitive , por ja qe se ndalon dot .

----------


## strange

> A duhet te kete xhelozi ?
>  E pse u dashka ? Cfare dobie i sjell dashurise xhelozia ? 
> Xhelozia lind vet me dashurine , dhe per mendimin tim nuk eshte aspak pozitive , por ja qe se ndalon dot .


kur bene ti dicka dhe i dashuri yt behet gjeloz, duhet ta kuptosh se te do shume, e ska qef te te humb. per ate ste lejon apo te thot noj fjal per ate qe e ben ti e ai se ka qef. se ka qef e behet gjeloz vetem per arsyje se te do e sdon te te humb.


per veti, jam gjeloz, por jo per sende te kota. behem gjeloz ku mendoj se aty duhet ma avash se vjen rreziku, e marr masa para se te ndodhi dicka  :buzeqeshje:  mendoj se duhet nje doze, po jo dy litershe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bebushja

Nje dashuri nuk ka nevoje per xhelozi ,por ka nevoje per perkujdesje nga te 2 partneret.Kujdesi eshte tjeter gje dhe xhelozia tjeter.Kujdesi tregon dashurin,kurse xhelozia tregon mos besim,frike,inferioritet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.

----------


## firaku

Xhelozia ne mase te vogel i nuk i bene keq nje lidhje dashurije,arsyet i dine vetem ai qe ka pasur ndonje here lidhje te vertet dashurije,dashurija e vertet ngerthen ne vete me dashje apo pa dashje nje mase gjelozie.Kujdes qe gjelozia te mbetet ne kufijt minimal.

----------


## Daniel Maker

> Nje dashuri nuk ka nevoje per xhelozi ,por ka nevoje per perkujdesje nga te 2 partneret.Kujdesi eshte tjeter gje dhe xhelozia tjeter.Kujdesi tregon dashurin,kurse xhelozia tregon mos besim,frike,inferioritet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.


syt jan ber per te shikuar dhe goja per te folur..ca thu ti duhet te ket kujdes kur flet yt dashur me nje femer ose me e shikuar?kshu qe ti bej mceftas?

un pervete jam shum xheloz dhe ashtu e dua dhe fejumen te me thot "or djal,je i imi dhe ska ku te levizesh,lej lojrat me tjerat se ne divan do flesh sonte,dhe nga dritarja rrobat neser.."..dhe nuk e ndjej fare veten inferior,ose mos besimtar ke e dashura..
eshte pun respekti:deri sa nje gje sduhet ta besh se lendohet tjetri,nuk behet!pastaj cdo njeri e din vet sigurisht..

----------


## DI_ANA

Xhelozia ne dashuri eshte nje ndjenje ...
Nje perzierje frike dhe zemerimi e rrethuar me pasigurine.Pasiguria ndonjehere ndikon per keq ne vlerat tona morale dhe disa here edhe te vlera e tjetrit.
Mund te themi qe xhelozia ne dashuri eshte frika per te patur vendin e duhur dhe te rendesishem ne zemren e personit qe duam.Per nje vend te cilin e kemi fituar ne te vertete,por qe ne shumicen e rasteve nuk e kemi aq sa duhet dhe kemi friken ta pranojme si te tille!

Ne xhelozine e dashurise,ne ndjejme zemerin dhe inat ne drejtim te personit qe e provokon ose qe i kushtohet prej nesh,ndjejme zemerim dhe terbim sepse jemi ne faze pasigurie:kemi frike te humbim personin qe duam ose qe duam te kemi!Kemi friken qe nevojat tona per ngrohtesi do preken dhe do marrin fund nga ana e atij qe i jep.

Si fillim me kete xhelozi shprehim friken e humbjes te nje fitimi shume te rendesishem qe na jep te ndjejme lidhja me tjetrin.Psh...(fakti qe ai ose ajo njeh dike tjeter),eshte nje kercenim!
Frika e humbjes se vendit te privilegjuar ne krah te personit qe duam,ose urrejtja qe mund te ndjejme per kete person te njohur sepse mund te na vjedhe vendin e krijuar!!!

Xhelozia nuk eshte ndjenje e keqe ne vetvete.Se çfare ne mund te bejme nepermjet saj eshte teper e keqe.Arrin qe te helmojme veten tone,tjetrin!Ndodhe qe ajo mund te marri forma pathologjike duke shkaktuar xheste dhe fjale shkatarruese.Kur ajo eshte teper e theksuar dhe jep shenja agresiviteti,atehere keto jane shenjat qe thone qe nevojat tona per ngrohtesi jane shume te medha dhe pasiguria teper e rritur!

Sado e madhe te jete kjo lloj xhelozie eshte ne interesin tone qe te zbulojme se ç,fare ajo fsheh:ne nje ane rendesine qe ka tjetri te ne dhe nga ana tjeter mungesat e sigurise te cilat e ushqejne.Eshte teper e rendesishme sepse personat qe jane xheloz,bejne tjetrin pergjegjes te gjendjes se tyre,te lidhjes se tyre,eksperiences se tyre.
U mjafton vetem zgjidhja e problemeve,po qe nuk mund te jete dhe aq e lehte....

Karakteristika kryesore e dashurise "xheloze" eshte ekzistenca e nje deshire antike te pamundur: realizimi i pushtetit total dhe ekskluziv, fizik dhe moral, i partnerit, për t’u dashur pa kushte. Duke qene i fiksuar pas kesaj marredhenieje primitive, personi xheloz vuan faktin se i mungon aftesia per te dashur dike, dhe ne kete menyre nuk ka besim ne aftesitë e tij/te saj per t’i rezistuar agresivitetit dhe per te toleruar fajin. E gjithe besnikeria dhe perkushtimi i partnerit/partneres jane gjithmone të pamjaftueshme krahasuar me nevojen. Personin xheloz kurre nuk do ta duan aq sa do te deshironte, zhgenjimi do te jete gjithmone i pranishem. Sa me shumë zhgenjehesh, aq me shume rritet indiferenca dhe ftohtesia ne raportin ne çift. Per dashurine ku ekziston xhelozia, problemi i mungeses se te qenit besnik eshte paksa i veçante. Mjafton te kesh diçka tjeter ne mendje, te mos jesh disponibel ne nje moment te caktuar, te mos jesh shume pjesemarres gjate momenteve ne intimitet dhe menjehere te shkon mendja te tradhetia......!!!
 Besnik ose jo, xhelozia perkufizohet nga konflikti i paqendrueshem midis nevojes dhe realitetit.

----------


## DJAL_PELIVAN

Xhelozi & Dashuri Shkojne Bashk

----------


## AnGeL_DeViL

*Normale qe ne cdo lidhje ka xhelozi por shume nuk duhet se te ben dem*

----------


## TrEnDy_BoY

*C'do lidhje ka xhelozi,sepse ajo i jep me shume rendesi nje lidhje .*

----------


## ThE_DaRk_NiGhT

*Normale aty ku ka dashuri ka dhe nje gr Xhelozi*

----------


## alda09

Duhet pak xhelozi e embel psh(mos shiko andej se ti shkerrmoqa dhembet). :ngerdheshje:

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Duhet pak xhelozi e embel psh(mos shiko andej se ti shkerrmoqa dhembet).


Tamam Alda pasi Xheloz je per 1 person qe do edhe ne kete menyre me pak xhelozi i konfermon edhe dashurine qe ke per te.

----------


## donna76

Xhelozi  ka dhe kete gjithmone. Pike mbaroi  :Lulja3:

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Xhelozi  ka dhe kete gjithmone. Pike mbaroi


Qe kur ke vene si Firme ate thenien e El Che ke imponon idete e tua.     :perqeshje: 

Pike Mbaroi.

----------


## donna76

po duhet te jemi cik te prere se ndryshe na merr era pastaj  :Lulja3: 
Santo vellai

----------


## Blue_sky

Une s'mund t'i duroj njerezit xheloze. Ne momentin qe tek une zgjohen ndenja xhelozie, do te thote qe ka perfunduar ajo gje. Nuk jam njeri xheloz ne pergjithesi por kur diçka s'shkon e ndjej direkt.

----------


## xhuliana

Xhelozia lind me dashurine. 

Sado qe mundohesh te sillesh ne menyren me te kujdesshme per te evituar situata acaruese per partnerin, prape gjithmone qellon qe krijohet, edhe padashje,  nje gjendje e papelqyer qe krijon xhelozi.

----------


## PINK

> Une s'mund t'i duroj njerezit xheloze. Ne momentin qe tek une zgjohen ndenja xhelozie, do te thote qe ka perfunduar ajo gje. Nuk jam njeri xheloz ne pergjithesi por kur diçka s'shkon e ndjej direkt.


Jo i bie te ka ngacmuar krimbi qe e kish zene gjumi, dhe te thote wake up se ta moren dashurine  . lool

Ne momentin qe njeriu ndjen paksa fare xhelozi , kjo tregon se ndjenja eshe e forte ne ate lidhje. Xhelozia nuk eshte as semundje dhe as dobesi . Eshte nje ndjenje normale qe vjen me dashurine. Sado ti mbushesh mendjen vetes qe nuk Je xheloze eshte e kote , kjo tregon se dashuria nuk te ka testuar akoma. Jeni ne gjume dimeror te dy . Sooner or later njeri do zgjohet ... otherwise eshte lidhje rutine . 

Xhelozia me doza te vogla fare , e ben dashurine pikante dhe te shijshme . Pasioni per dashurine vec shtohet .  :syte zemra:

----------

